# How to lighten hair color?



## Bootyliciousx (May 24, 2006)

..................................................  ..........


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

use a gooooood clarifying shampoo and wash the hell out of it and rinse with hot water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That'll help it fade a LOT.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 27, 2006)

i totally went through this not too long ago! Same situation...naturally really dark brown hair, got it lightened but my roots came back so I dyed it back but it was way darker than expected. Using lots of clarifying shampoo helped fade the color a lot!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 27, 2006)

I heard washing twice w. dish soap helps get alot of the dark out... my mom tried it once and it faded it alot it looked alot better, but I cant say that clarifying shampoo wouldnt have worked just as well.

Also cant say on myself because I am blonde!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 27, 2006)

Thank you = )


----------



## A_Lil_Hint_Of_Champagne (May 29, 2006)

simply use *lemon juice*.

it helps alot..i've done this several times because the stylist would always dye my hair the wrong brown (darker than what i wanted)

just leave it in for 7-10 mins (depending on how much lighter you want it) and stand out in the sun. after that just rinse with water and then you're done! =]


----------



## MACActress (May 29, 2006)

Also, if you have any schools around you for cosmetology, you can get color there for a very good price. At a school around where I live I got a full foil highlighting on my (decently long) hair for about $15 =) You get what you want and it also helps the students =)


----------



## swimagal23 (May 29, 2006)

use lemon juice, just get ur hair wet with it and go out in the sun for awhile and ur hair should be lighter


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_use a gooooood clarifying shampoo and wash the hell out of it and rinse with hot water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That'll help it fade a LOT._

 
  YES YES!!!! And keep washing it to fade the color, i had a simillar prob but i colored my hair blk.  I used the same method Shimmer is talking about and it helped so much, although blk is a hard color to fade i reached a dark brown color,  eventaully i had to go to my stylist and she had to lift my hair.... EEEEkkk 3 times to get it to lighter shade , then used a toner, then put the actual color i wanted in my hair.


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2006)

if all else fails, go to a beauty supply store and pick up some professional dye and a bottle of 20-30 volume developer. if you want it alot lighter, go with the 30, if you want it only a few shades lighter, go with the 20. and mix equal parts of dye and developer. it's actually pretty cheap too, you can pick up a 2oz bottle clairol professional (which is GOOD stuff) for about 5$ and a bottle of developer for 1$. if your hair is WAY hella long, you may need two bottles, but if it's anywhere above the middle of your back, you should only need a bottle of each


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 2, 2006)

ty all


----------

